# Anyone from NYC looking to meet up?



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Last Update: August 23, 2015

URGENT NOTICE

This is the new official thread location. All discussions will be held here from here on.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd be up for this. Weekends are better for me. Not sure of suggestions, I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Omoidekozo said:


> Got a lot of free time on my hands right now lol
> 
> Would be great to do some work on myself and with other people.
> 
> ...


I'm Upstate but, yessssss, count me in :clap


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not too far from NYC. This could be something interesting. I've had online meet-ups via other forums and they've been a good experience.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Poll is up guys - vote where would be cool for you.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

shorefog said:


> I'm not too far from NYC. This could be something interesting. I've had online meet-ups via other forums and they've been a good experience.


What did you guys do? 



Omoidekozo said:


> Poll is up guys - vote where would be cool for you.


I have no idea where any of these places are. So I'm not going to vote lol.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gojira said:


> What did you guys do?


One time, a few of us met up for dinner. Another time, we had enough people to get a group discount for a basketball game. I've also met people on the side separate from any organized activity. Once, I met up with someone to go bowling.

Good times.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

shorefog said:


> One time, a few of us met up for dinner. Another time, we had enough people to get a group discount for a basketball game. I've also met people on the side separate from any organized activity. Once, I met up with someone to go bowling.
> 
> Good times.


haha ok. Glad you enjoyed it. Do you still talk to anyone you met? How awkward was it?? haha. Just curious. Tell me all about this. If you want lol


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

This is looking to be a pretty slow on the uptake huh guys lol.

At least there is 5 of us that seem interested.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought South street seaport was in Manhatten.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Omoidekozo, I got your PM. I voted for South Street Seaport. The mall on pier 17 was torn down last year, and I believe the new one doesn't open up until 2016. There's other stuff to keep us amused. Honestly, I'm cool with anything in Manhattan. I'm going on vacation soon, so I'd only be able to meet up starting in August.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

NoHobbies said:


> I thought South street seaport was in Manhatten.


Typo, thanks.

And you are totally right. It is down for construction. I completely forgot. I really like Greenwich Village, that small park next to the library and that place just pass IFC theater. Just remembered them.

But still, vote guys vote :M

Poll 's at the top


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the Village, I'd be happy to meet there.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

In the situation I get banned for my recent meltdown lol, guys can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahh I'm upstate otherwise I would probably come. Hope you guys have a good time


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Well the Bronx is like a 1 hour drive for me and the center of NYC is like 1.5 hours. Are you guys all from NYC?


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

NoHobbies said:


> Well the Bronx is like a 1 hour drive for me and the center of NYC is like 1.5 hours. Are you guys all from NYC?


The first 2 responders said they live outside the city too lol.

I figure everyone that voted in the poll lives in the city at least, myself included. It takes me the same amount of time to get to Manhattan by train as you.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh the train it probably takes less without the traffic.


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm free on weekends, we could probably see a movie, and get something to eat after, walk around, talk, socialize, etc.

PS - I'm scared and nervous already  LOL


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Kenneth Ash said:


> I'm free on weekends, we could probably see a movie, and get something to eat after, walk around, talk, socialize, etc.
> 
> PS - I'm scared and nervous already  LOL


Is that you in your profile pic? You mansome, bruh :O

I'm nervous :O

- But yeah that's ok. I'm not freaking out yet but I'm sure I'll be hrs before. If anyone gets cold feet, I won't even be mind. This isn't that hard for me to do anymore as I did this with language partners multiple times before, but I can understand the fear.


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello from the Bronx. I'm in the MeetUp group for SAS but only really check out the movie events cuz most of the other ones are at 21+ places or support meetings. I'm down with anywhere in the BX or Manhattan, just gotta see if I'm working the day of


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll be around Union Square park in September. Hopefully you guys will still have a meetup thing going on then.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Court Sq is looking most likely to be the meet up spot right from the poll results. At least for the 1st meet up. I think we should vary things still. 

Also Yeah I'll avoid places and activities that are strictly 21+ for sake the younger people that want to join.
I actually don't like alcohol much so I'm going to be pretty bias agains bars anyway. I'd be bored out my mind and will probably just start playing Monster Hunter.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Well it's Sunday. I'm gonna say the poll is official closed.
--------
Going to put this in the OP as well.

*Court Sq, Queens, NYC*
is the location for the first meet up.

@epouvantail @Kenneth Ash and @komorikun being the winning votes - Give me some suggestion on what we can do out there lol. I know how to get to and around but not what's actually there to do.

Deadline is August 12th on the planning. *I'm going to set the official date for the meet up to be August 22nd 2015*. If any one is in opposition to the date, suggest another here. Only if at least 3 people expresses an issue with the date will I reconsider.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello all! I'm new to the group, so I voted late on the poll. I actually voted for Union Square, but if Court Street is already decided as the meet up location, then that's okay by me. 

I have to agree with Omoidekozo about opting out of the bar scene. I have never been in an bar, but the last time I was prompted to go into one with my cousins, I literally faked being tired as a reason to stay behind so I wouldn't have to go in because I wasn't sure what would be expected of me if I did go in a bar. It also doesn't help that I don't look my age (25), so I think I'd get a lot of weird looks in a bar, which would be even more uncomfortable. :/


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone 
My name is Cedric, I just found out about this meet up and I am interested in going. I know I'm late but I voted for Bryant Park, but anywhere is fine for me as long as I get out the house and have some fun human interaction.


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone 
My name is Cedric, I just found out about this meet up and I am interested in going. I know I'm late but I voted for Bryant Park, but anywhere is fine for me as long as I get out the house and have some fun human interaction.



Omoidekozo said:


> Update: July 26, 2015
> 
> *Court Sq, Queens, NYC*
> is the location for the first meet up.
> ...


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

So I guess since we have the meet up location set, now we have to decide what activity to do for the day? I've never been to Court Square, so I have no idea if there are any major attractions that might be fun to do. I tried googling for information, but I keep getting results for stuff nearby that's at least a couple of subway stops near Court Square.

Is there a time limit for how long we'll be together in a group? Preferrably, I wouldn't mind staying for the afternoon, but not the evening.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cedric Bolden said:


> Hello Everyone
> My name is Cedric, I just found out about this meet up and I am interested in going. I know I'm late but I voted for Bryant Park, but anywhere is fine for me as long as I get out the house and have some fun human interaction.


Hey Cedric . Very cool that someone else wants to meet up.


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

Yea, I just wanna get out of the house, meet some new people, and have a nice time.



TryingMara said:


> Hey Cedric . Very cool that someone else wants to meet up.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Cedric Bolden said:


> Yea, I just wanna get out of the house, meet some new people, and have a nice time.


I want to have a good time too, though I hope I won't chicken out, ugh.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm Upstate, but I want to try. Life is very busy right now, but it would be great to attend.


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

I know how how you feel. I have signed up for other meet up groups and I was all ready to go and then last minute I would chicken out and not go. I'm hoping this time will be different.



twilightmoon said:


> I want to have a good time too, though I hope I won't chicken out, ugh.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Cedric Bolden said:


> I know how how you feel. I have signed up for other meet up groups and I was all ready to go and then last minute I would chicken out and not go. I'm hoping this time will be different.


My nickname should be the avoidance queen, lol, because this past year I've been trying to improve my resume and chances of getting hired by signing up for all sorts of volunteer projects. Then I end up so worked up the night before the event that I cancel.  I feel miserable not having a job at 25, and even more miserable because I have no one to hang out with. So I hope this meet up works out for me. I want to change, but I have to make myself take the risk, even though it terrifies me so much. Even when I try to think positively and reassure myself everything will be fine, some doubts always make me second guess myself. It could be the smallest thing like thinking my hair doesn't look right or the perception no one will like me.


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

I feel like we are on the same page because similarly I am 24 (going on 25 in Oct) and I don't have a job either. I graduated college in December and I have been looking and looking. I have received a few interviews here and there but I either stumble over my words and get rejected or I get too nervous to even go. Every day of my life since December has been spent at my computer job hunting and the occasional weekend family outing. Don't get me wrong I love my family but I want friends my own age to hang out with. For example, yesterday my family went to Coney Island and afterwards my cousin(age 21) had to leave because he had a party to go to and I was so jealous because he is always hanging out with friends and I wish I was more outgoing like he is.



twilightmoon said:


> My nickname should be the avoidance queen, lol, because this past year I've been trying to improve my resume and chances of getting hired by signing up for all sorts of volunteer projects. Then I end up so worked up the night before the event that I cancel.  I feel miserable not having a job at 25, and even more miserable because I have no one to hang out with. So I hope this meet up works out for me. I want to change, but I have to make myself take the risk, even though it terrifies me so much. Even when I try to think positively and reassure myself everything will be fine, some doubts always make me second guess myself. It could be the smallest thing like thinking my hair doesn't look right or the perception no one will like me.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Cedric Bolden said:


> I feel like we are on the same page because similarly I am 24 (going on 25 in Oct) and I don't have a job either. I graduated college in December and I have been looking and looking. I have received a few interviews here and there but I either stumble over my words and get rejected or I get too nervous to even go. Every day of my life since December has been spent at my computer job hunting and the occasional weekend family outing. Don't get me wrong I love my family but I want friends my own age to hang out with. For example, yesterday my family went to Coney Island and afterwards my cousin(age 21) had to leave because he had a party to go to and I was so jealous because he is always hanging out with friends and I wish I was more outgoing like he is.


I think I'm worse off than you because I finished school two years ago and haven't been able to find a job in the field I studied in (medical billing) because I was often too afraid to go through with interviews. I've forgotten almost everything I learned in school so that makes things worse, so I've spent all this time trying to figure out what interests me in a job. So far I have enjoyed being around animals, particularly as a volunteer that helps clean and feed rescued cats. I used to volunteer for a bookstore and liked being there, but I left after some months because I just didn't know how to interact with people without feeling extremely uncomfortable and worried that people would find me weird because I didn't talk much. Then I volunteered for a cafe and found myself facing the same problem. Every time I stopped coming to my shifts because I felt scared and friendless in the cafe. I could follow instructions from my supervisor just fine and even push myself to interact casually with customers if they ordered drinks or food and I would have to prep them, but I still didn't know how to make friends or conversation with other volunteers. It would almost help if I could have someone else with similar struggles like me on the same shift as me, though that's next to impossible.

Looking for work is very depressing at times for me. I am often nervous and scared to go in and ask for an application when I see a hiring sign outside a store. The times I have applied for places and gotten interviews, I end up blanking out when I'm asked a question or stuttering as I try to make up a corherent answer. I feel bummed every time I get rejected for the job and feel like I'm never going to get hired ever. I applied to Petco and the manager told me my application was already rejected by the system even before the interview process. I applied to a cat cafe called Meow Parlour in Manhattan and I didn't get picked for the job though I went through the interview. Hell, I even applied to my local laundromat, and they said yes to me, but the manager wanted me to come in for overnight hours, so I turned them down, unfortunately. I've tried seasonal job hunting, like when some stores need help packing their merchandise during holidays, and even then I get rejected. Just how much work experience does one person need to put stuff in a box?

Sorry I got off topic. But yeah, I have a lot of frustration about job searching. What you described with your cousin is exactly like how i feel towards my brother, who has no problems socializing and has lots of friends. I'm envious that he has a job and is making a lot of money.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey I live in NYC but it would take a lot for me to attend a meetup if any was set up. =[


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Monkeygirl said:


> Hey I live in NYC but it would take a lot for me to attend a meetup if any was set up. =[


Come. We are all nervous. Let that be of some comfortable lol. We all know we struggle with things like this. There gonna be lulls in conversations, people are going to be clumsy lol, and that is all fine. We are here to support each other and make new friends.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

twilightmoon said:


> I think I'm worse off than you because I finished school two years ago and haven't been able to find a job in the field I studied in (medical billing) because I was often too afraid to go through with interviews. I've forgotten almost everything I learned in school so that makes things worse, so I've spent all this time trying to figure out what interests me in a job. So far I have enjoyed being around animals, particularly as a volunteer that helps clean and feed rescued cats. I used to volunteer for a bookstore and liked being there, but I left after some months because I just didn't know how to interact with people without feeling extremely uncomfortable and worried that people would find me weird because I didn't talk much. Then I volunteered for a cafe and found myself facing the same problem. Every time I stopped coming to my shifts because I felt scared and friendless in the cafe. I could follow instructions from my supervisor just fine and even push myself to interact casually with customers if they ordered drinks or food and I would have to prep them, but I still didn't know how to make friends or conversation with other volunteers. It would almost help if I could have someone else with similar struggles like me on the same shift as me, though that's next to impossible.
> 
> Looking for work is very depressing at times for me. I am often nervous and scared to go in and ask for an application when I see a hiring sign outside a store. The times I have applied for places and gotten interviews, I end up blanking out when I'm asked a question or stuttering as I try to make up a corherent answer. I feel bummed every time I get rejected for the job and feel like I'm never going to get hired ever. I applied to Petco and the manager told me my application was already rejected by the system even before the interview process. I applied to a cat cafe called Meow Parlour in Manhattan and I didn't get picked for the job though I went through the interview. Hell, I even applied to my local laundromat, and they said yes to me, but the manager wanted me to come in for overnight hours, so I turned them down, unfortunately. I've tried seasonal job hunting, like when some stores need help packing their merchandise during holidays, and even then I get rejected. Just how much work experience does one person need to put stuff in a box?
> 
> Sorry I got off topic. But yeah, I have a lot of frustration about job searching. What you described with your cousin is exactly like how i feel towards my brother, who has no problems socializing and has lots of friends. I'm envious that he has a job and is making a lot of money.





Cedric Bolden said:


> I feel like we are on the same page because similarly I am 24 (going on 25 in Oct) and I don't have a job either. I graduated college in December and I have been looking and looking. I have received a few interviews here and there but I either stumble over my words and get rejected or I get too nervous to even go. Every day of my life since December has been spent at my computer job hunting and the occasional weekend family outing. Don't get me wrong I love my family but I want friends my own age to hang out with. For example, yesterday my family went to Coney Island and afterwards my cousin(age 21) had to leave because he had a party to go to and I was so jealous because he is always hanging out with friends and I wish I was more outgoing like he is.


I'm in the same boat. I have friends, but I don't get to see them frequently because they are all being productive adults. They have paying jobs. I got my Associates back in December (which too forever) and dread the idea of going back to School. I was just anxious about all my work and interactions with my classmates. I've made very little effort to get a job, I just feel like anything I want is out of reach for me. The idea of doing retail frightens me. Having to interact with customers all the time sounds real troublesome.

But I need a ****ing job. It just has to happen and soon.

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT

Numerous people have voiced that Manhattan is an easier location to try to and find something to do. So we are switching it to Manhattan.


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

I just keep telling my self that it will happen soon. Like you said it has to. But any way cant wait for the meet up.



Omoidekozo said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have friends, but I don't get to see them frequently because they are all being productive adults. They have paying jobs. I got my Associates back in December (which too forever) and dread the idea of going back to School. I was just anxious about all my work and interactions with my classmates. I've made very little effort to get a job, I just feel like anything I want is out of reach for me. The idea of doing retail frightens me. Having to interact with customers all the time sounds real troublesome.
> 
> But I need a ****ing job. It just has to happen and soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

I forgot the first post has been updated with all information- here and on the eGroup page.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

whoa nice to see some bk people on this site lol


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

NoHobbies said:


> I thought South street seaport was in Manhatten.


it is, i work around there


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Omoidekozo said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have friends, but I don't get to see them frequently because they are all being productive adults. They have paying jobs. I got my Associates back in December (which too forever) and dread the idea of going back to School. I was just anxious about all my work and interactions with my classmates. I've made very little effort to get a job, I just feel like anything I want is out of reach for me. The idea of doing retail frightens me. Having to interact with customers all the time sounds real troublesome.
> 
> But I need a ****ing job. It just has to happen and soon.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about feeling like any job you want is out of reach.  What's really b.s. is trying out for an advertised entry level job that states no experience is required, but then they end up hiring someone who has prior experience. -_- Or, the times when I've gone on an interview and I believe things went great, but then the employer can't even give me the decency of a rejection email or phone call and instead just leaves me hanging with no response.

I completely understand your feelings of anxiety around classmates. To me, that's the reason I have sweared off ever going back to school because I suffered through so many embarrassing situations in school that could have been cleared up so easily if not for my anxiety.

Perhaps going to this meet up and getting to know each other will be the first step towards getting used to the idea of being around other people, or at least finding support.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

So I see in the first page that we'll be having brunch/lunch. I feel sorta awkward saying this, but I have very little experience eating out, so if we do have Mexican, I'm not sure I'll know what to order lol. Although, I wouldn't mind if a large serving of something is ordered and we can share it, maybe?


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

twilightmoon said:


> So I see in the first page that we'll be having brunch/lunch. I feel sorta awkward saying this, but I have very little experience eating out, so if we do have Mexican, I'm not sure I'll know what to order lol. Although, I wouldn't mind if a large serving of something is ordered and we can share it, maybe?


It doesn't have to be Mexican, we can decide when we get together. Lol Don't worry you'll be fine.

Make sure you join the eGroup. I'm going to post my phone number there so people can get in contact with me.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Omoidekozo said:


> It doesn't have to be Mexican, we can decide when we get together. Lol Don't worry you'll be fine.
> 
> Make sure you join the eGroup. I'm going to post my phone number there so people can get in contact with me.


Where is the eGroup located?


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I hope there's an easy way to find people when this meetup actually starts. Like a sign to look for or something since I don't know how everyone looks like. 

Still going to be so scary for me lol


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

twilightmoon said:


> Where is the eGroup located?


You click the eGroup's tab at the top of the page lol. It's right there.
I'll add every that recently joined now. You should see a notification.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Monkeygirl said:


> I hope there's an easy way to find people when this meetup actually starts. Like a sign to look for or something since I don't know how everyone looks like.
> 
> Still going to be so scary for me lol


It's scary for me too. It's only Sunday and already I'm having a bit of insomnia from worrying about the meet up day. Gulp.

Maybe we could trade phone numbers? I still haven't decided what to wear for the meet up, but once I do, I guess I'll say what color I'll be wearing so everyone knows me lol.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Link to the group.

We can trade phone numbers now via Chat/Pm. For safety reasons.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm not really comfortable giving my number since I don't talk to any of you a lot. I think finding the sign is good enough for me. But I would give my number to only the host as a just in case.


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

I was on vacation in NYC fom July 26th - August 11th on vacation, I wish I had discovered this forum and something was organized then!


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

hey guys join our group chat on kik called "nycsas"


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, without seeing this, I just put up a post suggesting a meetup group alternative to the ones on meetup .com because they're simple too big. I wish I didn't miss today's meeting. I'm from NYC an anywhere in Manhattan would be fine for me. Also remember, when the weather isn't good, there are free atriums in Manhattan open to the public, so I look forward to your next meeting!


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

PanicAttackJack said:


> Hi, without seeing this, I just put up a post suggesting a meetup group alternative to the ones on meetup .com because they're simple too big. I wish I didn't miss today's meeting. I'm from NYC an anywhere in Manhattan would be fine for me. Also remember, when the weather isn't good, there are free atriums in Manhattan open to the public, so I look forward to your next meeting!


We did ok today right guys lol?

Cedric
Rambo
twilightmoon
epouvantail

all made their special appearance this afternoon.

We ended up Baking(as in our physical selves; in the August sun.)>going to the Blues BBQ Festival>Eating pizza>Going back to the Blues BBQ Fes (and getting stir fried in the sun there too)>then checking out the docked antique boat that was stationed nearby

twilightmoon had to go before we got to see the boat.

Me and Epouvantail headed out after that, but Rambo and Cedric checked out Freedom Tower/911 museum when we parted ways. You can get their report from one of them lol.

I'm going to make a new thread for the next meet up. It seems like Manhattan is going to be the place to for the mass majority of the meet ups unless there is something big else we all decided to head to.

I also want to formally apologize about the time mix up. I did indeed say "By at least 1:30pm." But I meant 1pm was the initial time and we'd wait for stragglers till 1:30. I didn't make it clear enough but I meant 1pm in my heart.

To everyone that couldn't make it, It's ok! There is next time! Which as of right now is *September 5th, 2015*.


edit:

URGENT NOTICE

This is the new official thread location. All discussions will be held here from here on.


----------

